# Vancouver Island - Help Please



## Mike&Edie (Aug 12, 2013)

So we've been here for two weeks and have two weeks to go.  We've done all the biggies - Butchart Gardens, Parliament, Royal BC Museum, Bug Zoo, Miniature World, Empress Hotel, Port Hardy, and are going to Tolfino.

What I would like is ideas of fun little (but inexpensive) places to see and go on the island that are not so well known.  Any and all ideas would be appreciated!  Thanks.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## eal (Aug 12, 2013)

There are some lovely beaches and tide pools you can find driving to Sooke, Jordan River, Port Renfrew. You can do a loop trip after Port Renfrew where you come out on the Island highway near Duncan. 
http://www.hellobc.com/driving-routes/19/pacific-marine-circle-route.aspx

Be sure to stop at Englishman River Falls, Little Qualicum Falls and Cathedral Grove on your way to Tofino. 

Island has some great wineries on the Saanich Peninsula, around Cobble Hill/Mill Bay and in the Cowichan Valley. 
http://www.wineislands.ca/members?type=17


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you are in Victoria:  I like the walk along the water and lagoon at Esquimalt and Fort Rodd Park and Fisgard Lighthouse.  The latter has some nifty interactive exhibits for kids (of all ages) like the one that lets you steer the ship into the harbor with the crusty sailor adding comments.  There is an entrance fee to the park (it's part of the Canadian National parks system) but the lagoon walk is free.  I also like the walk along the waterfront along with the foot ferries across the Inner Harbour park at Clover Point and walk either direction.  West of town towards Sooke is a large park with some nice trails; East Sooke Regional Park.  Further west towards Port Renfrew is the Juan deFuca trail which is pretty strenuous, but there are a couple of spots with easy access from the road that are short and pretty easy.   

Elsewhere: 
Any of the Gulf Islands.  There are ferries to many of them and some, especially those further north around Nanaimo are a pretty short ferry ride.  

Further north is Strathcona Provincial park with hikes at Paradise Meadows or the drive and short hikes along Buttle Lake.   

At Tofino, head south to Ucluelet and the Wild Pacific Trail which follows the ocean on the cliffs.  The best section is the south one.  You can get a map online or most of the businesses in town will be able to direct you to it.  There is no fee to use the trail.  The main attraction at Tofino is Pacific Rim National Park and Long Beach has easy access to a long sandy beach.  There is a fee for the National Park.   I'd love to get into the timeshare at Ucluelet, but haven't been that lucky yet so I've stayed at the fairly cheap but clean West Coast motel in Ucluelet which is at least half the price of anything in Tofino. 


Sue


----------



## Greg G (Aug 12, 2013)

- Low tide at Parksville/Qualicum Craig Bay - tide pools and shells litter the bays at low tide.  The water recedes a kilometer out in Craig Bay.  It’s just wild how much of the bay is exposed at low tide.

- Chemainus -  Impressive murals painted on buildings depicting the history of the town and Vancouver Island.

- Scenic Drive on Highway 4 from east coast to west coast of Vancouver Island (which you most drive if going from east coast to west coast to get to Tofino)

- In Ucluelet we walked Lighthouse loop of the Wild Pacific Trail which is a 2.7-km loop in the Pacific Rim National Park that goes by the Amphitrite Point lighthouse and Barkley sound

- The Old Country Market and the Goats on the House -  Coombs -  Great farmers market and shops with the famous Goats on the House market and restaurant.  There was so much in the farmers market to look over.

- Glendale Gardens and Woodland – Beautiful gardens

- Hatley Castle and gardens– Must see.  Neat castle both inside and out.  Beautiful fall colors  The castle tour was well worth the price.  Large grounds and gardens (565 acres) 

- Six Mile Pub – Good pub food and atmosphere (along the way to Hatley Castle)

- Bengal Lounge -  Empress Hotel -  Expensive ($30/person, excluding tip and ice tea refills)  but excellent curry lunch buffet.  I would have gone back for thirds if I wasn’t so full.  Neat décor of an old colonial British gentlemen’s club.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Aug 12, 2013)

You can also do a search of the Canada TUG forum to get other ideas (posting in the Canada forum might have elicited more responses as well)

Greg


----------



## eal (Aug 12, 2013)

OMG How could I forget the Old Country Market in Coombs with the goats on the roof!?! Every single person who comes to visit us wants to go there, so we end up going a LOT.  The Italian restaurant at the end of the road is quite good, with a lovely outdoor patio. 

Craigdarroch Castle in Victoria is also worth seeing, and the café at Glendale Gardens is very good.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 13, 2013)

Crow and Gate Pub in Yellow Point ( south of Nanaimo )is a great spot for lunch if you are out that way. Authentic english style pub with great gardens, a pond, and good grub.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Aug 13, 2013)

All great tips. Thank you.  We knew this would be a good source for suggestions.  Thanks.  We have done some but we have added many to our list of things to do.
Mike and Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## qb_bc (Aug 13, 2013)

If you are into birds, the Raptor Centre in Duncan is well worth stopping at to see the flight demonstration at 1:30 pm. The museum at Courtenay is great for fossils. They will also take you out for a half day searching for fossils, and you keep what you find. Whale watching at Telegraph Cove staggers the mind at this time of year. 

There is so much, that choosing is the hard part. 

Enjoy.


----------



## shoegal (Sep 30, 2013)

*Blog*

Hey, I just visited your blog! Wooooow, love your project!! What destinations are coming up next? THIS would be my dream life, travel until I drop dead (not so soon I hope).


----------



## Mike&Edie (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Shoegal!

We're having so much fun.  We'll be in Idaho until Friday and then we start our trip East.  We're thinking about driving straight thru to New Orleans to visit family before we head to Arkansas for our timeshare week since we have a week of "travel time" to get from West Coast to Arkansas.  Our itinerary is on the blog.  We spend quite a bit of time in Florida and then start heading up the East Coast.  Right now my project is finding a place in New York City for a week.

Anyway, it's great fun!

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## GregGH (Sep 30, 2013)

eal said:


> There are some lovely beaches and tide pools you can find driving to Sooke, Jordan River, Port Renfrew. You can do a loop trip after Port Renfrew where you come out on the Island highway near Duncan.
> http://www.hellobc.com/driving-routes/19/pacific-marine-circle-route.aspx ...snip ....



I second the comment about the drive thru Sooke ... on the other hand ... maybe it would be easier to list the ugly places ...as the OMG-LOOK at THAT..places on this island are so numerous

If you can afford it ... stay one 1 night ( or more ) at ... at the Pointe ...   http://www.wickinn.com/about-inn

Great Island ... Great Province ...

Greg


----------

